# Craftsman power hand planer



## JGlen (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello All,

My first post here. I was given a Craftsman Model # 315.17321 electric hand planer. It needed new blades and belt. I spent $ 50.00 and the blades and belt, only to discover I also need a "blade adjustment plate", which did not come with the planer. Sears Parts Direct states they are obsolete and no longer available. I've checked all over the web to find one, to no avail.
Is there any way to install the blades without this adjustment plate? Or did I just blow $ 50.00 for a paper weight!

Thanks!


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

If the blade adjustment plate is the piece that regulates the depth of cut for the blades then you really do need that part. Have you checked eBay for one?


----------



## JGlen (Jun 9, 2016)

yes, I have checked ebay! Thanks!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really hate to sound negative, but you can mess up way more than you can straighten up with one of the electric hand planes. They are hard to master and if you don't have quite a bit of experience, that machine will really frustrate you. You more than likely will need another machine or hand plane to finish up after using that one, it really isn't a finish machine. IMHO

Hopefully they will give you your money back.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have 2 of those planers ...*

I can remember changing out the blades a while back but I don't recall a "blade adjustment" plate .... It could be a setting jig to get them even, I donno? I'll check out mine.

Jim is correct about the use of them... tricky at best. However, they are great for removing an 1/8" of material in a quick manner making several passes. When you get to the depth you need, it's time to switch over to a hand plane. I am talking about large surfaces here, not edge planing. On edges, you can set them over at a slight angle like for relieving a door and make full length passes, again a little tricky if you don't have experience.

There a zillion of them out there and they have their place. Here's some tips on using them:

http://www.familyhandyman.com/tools/power-tools/how-to-use-a-power-planer/view-all


----------



## JGlen (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your input. The plane was given to me at an estate sale. I am out fifty bucks for the blades and belt, and yes, the adjustment plate is just a jig to set the blades properly. 
I am aware of the aggressive nature of this plane. And I do own a couple of hand planes. I just thought since it was free I'd spend a few bucks and get it running. I do not really need this type of plane, but could be handy in the future.


----------

